# How to find unanswered threads ?



## jmx

I have made a custom of searching for yet-unanswered threads in the Spanish-English Vocabulary forum. ¿ Is there any mechanism to find them quickly ? Something like : Show me all threads in this forum (or even in all forums) that haven't had any answer and that are not older than 2 days.

Thank you


----------



## Whodunit

Click on "Responses," so that the forums arranges the threads by numbers of posts. It should look like this. Now go to the last few pages and view all unanswered threads.


----------



## jmx

Thanks for the suggestion, but for that particular forum (Spanish-English Vocabulary) it is not very helpful, as you can test yourself.

Other suggestions ?


----------



## ILT

Click on the arrow next to "replies", you may need to click twice so that threads with the less answers are shown first.


----------



## fenixpollo

Whodunit said:


> Click on "Responses," so that the forums arranges the threads by numbers of posts. It should look like this. Now go to the last few pages and view all unanswered threads.


Who, you sorted by "number of replies" and you chose "descending" as the Sort Order. Wouldn't it be easier to choose "ascending" as the sort order? That way, all of the threads with zero replies would be first, and you wouldn't have to go to the end to see the unanswered threads.





jmartins said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but for that particular forum (Spanish-English Vocabulary) it is not very helpful, as you can test yourself.


 I tested it myself, and it seemed to work very well in sorting the threads. Why didn't you like it, J?


----------



## zaby

In addition to what has already been said, select in the display options at the bottom of the page to only show threads "from the last 2 days". So you will not see old unanswered threads.

It will look like that


----------



## ILT

Mr. Pollo said:
			
		

> I tested it myself, and it seemed to work very well in sorting the threads. Why didn't you like it, J?


I think he didn't like that with the size of the Vocabulario forum (4390 pages at 20 threads each) and the unanswered threads appearing at the end, it takes a long time to figure out which threads are recent.
I really like zaby's addition, it works great!


----------



## fenixpollo

Why would you only want to answer those unanswered threads that were recent?  In my opinion, the older the thread is, the louder it screams for some help. 

I did encounter a glitch when I told it to find all thread from the last week: the first two pages were filled with moved threads... I had to go to page 3 before I found any unanswered threads that were still in that forum.


----------



## jmx

zaby said:


> In addition to what has already been said, select in the display options at the bottom of the page to only show threads "from the last 2 days".


That's exactly what I didn't know. After 1 and a half year in the WR forums ! How embarrassing !   :-(


----------

